

French comic-book artist "Moebius" dies - mikecane
http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/03/10/uk-moebius-giraud-idUKBRE8290DK20120310?rpc=401&feedType=RSS&feedName=entertainmentNews&rpc=401

======
johncoltrane
I was born in 1974 so I was too young to see them on their first run but I've
been lucky to catch lots of reruns of "Tac au Tac" in the 80s. This incredible
TV show was based on the surrealist concept of "Cadavre exquis" and made a
bunch of cartoonists work together on a large drawing board around a common
idea.

Jean Giraud participated in a number of episodes, including this one with Joe
Kubert and Neal Adams:

[http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xj263p_joe-kubert-neal-
adam...](http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xj263p_joe-kubert-neal-adams-jean-
giraud-1972_creation)

Moebius leaves a long trail of beautiful work behind him.

------
novalis
I joined the French Institute in my home town because they had a lot of his
work and he was the reason why I got pulled into art at that young age. The
work was so vast and different, so fantastic, I couldn't imagine the things he
gave life to, on my own. I understood that then as I do now. It was greatness
and he shared it through art. By that process he made me a rich man. Rich of
thought. A true treasure. I have no words that can express how saddened I am
by the news of his passing. It simply makes me cry and hurt. This is an
irreparable loss.

------
zeruch
When I was a teen and was moving rapidly between artistic movements (I still
moonlight as an illustrator) I was generally not fascinated with too many
comic artists per se (most of what I saw was "good enough" in the spandex-
tight world of the Big 2 companies at the time) but Moebius was one of a few
that just stuck with me. Elegant, thoroughly idiosyncratic stories, both as a
narrative and as visual spectacle.

What a bummer to hear.

------
nicolas314
I was lucky enough to know some of his relatives and got to meet Moebius a few
times in the 90s. He was not just a genius, he was also profoundly human and
simple. He will live forever in our culture.

------
bornon5
When I was in school, one of my illustration professors said to us, "None of
you will ever be as creative as Moebius."

To hear this was not a letdown. Moebius was incredibly prolific and
unbelievably talented, and his work represents the upper bound of what is
creatively possible.

------
mladenkovacevic
I loved Moebius. And not just his sci-fi bizarro stuff. Blueberry is one of
the best American Western graphic novels. His books were full of art and
stories that you could simply get lost in, completely taken to a different
world.

Some other books worthwhile checking out that are most likely available in
English: Airtight Garage, The Incal, The Metabarons.

~~~
riffraff
Not sure if it was implied, as the message above is ambiguous but, but I
believe `the metabarons` was drawn by Juan Giménez, though published by
Moebius' publishing company.

~~~
mladenkovacevic
You are correct sir. It's been a while. A Metabaron merely appears in the
Incal books as a supporting character.

------
rbanffy
This is very sad. His visions of the future, that seeded so much of our
collective imagination, will be missed. Our distant future will not be the
same.

------
mikecane
I hesitated posting this item to HN because it seemed more like a Reddit item
(I don't use Reddit), but I figured if no one at HN cared, it would just sink.
Glad to see Moebius has fans here.

------
captainsinclair
This guy was an amazing artist. I collected and read his books and enjoyed his
stories in Heavy Metal magazine. I hope he finds the ultimate art studio in
heaven.

------
fsiefken
Moebius about his experience with psychoactive mushrooms:
<http://youtu.be/guF1jN2xw-Q>

------
SolarUpNote
I heard about him from his work on the original Tron.

[http://www.google.com/search?q=moebius+tron&hl=en&pr...](http://www.google.com/search?q=moebius+tron&hl=en&prmd=imvnsu&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=09JbT5HJOMLj0QGmjMy1Dw&ved=0CEAQsAQ&biw=1261&bih=843)

------
bane
Really sad to hear about this. Tremendously influential in comics and modern
art, but I don't think we've even begun to see how big his art is.

(Also responsible for influencing a great part of The 5th Element, one of my
favorite movies)

A wonderfully different vision of the future than what we saw produced in the
U.S.

------
stel
Surprised to see this on HN, but glad that he still has influence outside the
traditional comic book set. Moebius was an inspiration to me back when I
wanted to be a comic book artist. I still have many of his graphic novels (and
took my HN username from one of his works). To say he will be missed is an
understatement.

------
thomasfl
I remember going to see The fifth element by Luc Besson at the cinema without
knowing Jean Giraud had designed much of the set and costumes. It was
overwhelming to see Jean Girauds fantasy world on the big screen after reading
his comic books about John DiFool.

------
wazoox
I'm pretty sure he painted the glass sets of the Death Star for "Empire
strikes back", too.

~~~
masklinn
According to wikipedia, Lucas used one of his designs for ESB's Imperial Probe
Droid, but that's it (although later features draw from his style and works
e.g. Coruscant)

~~~
wahnfrieden
Star Wars and Alien drew from his work indirectly. Notably his work on the
scrapped Dune movie that started Salvadore Dali and was directed by
Jodorowsky.

~~~
callil
He also did early concept work for Blade Runner. Syd Mead talks about his
small influence in the early designs.

------
gcb
Most of his work is out of print. I read most from a collection of a friend
and always failed to buy any.

